

Where TDD Fails - wilmoore
http://blog.precog.com/?p=431

======
Hermel
TDD is overrated. It's main benefit is that it forces the developer to express
the same things twice in two different ways. It is like entering your password
twice for verification. You get immediate feedback if there is an
inconsistency. On the other hand, there might be methodologies that reveal
more bugs per developer-hour, such as code reviews or spending more time on
having a clean design. In fact, TDD often leads to a hacky, non-object-
oriented design as it forces the developer to add ways to inspect and verify
the internal state of whatever is being tested - thus perforating
encapsulation.

